# Black Daimond Stilettos



## bstrick (Dec 20, 2008)

I know you're looking from input from the ladies but I can offer this. I have the 2009 Seekers and they were quite stiff to begin with and have settled in nicely. I love my BDs. Good luck.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Try posting in Tech Talk on tetongravity.com, way more skiiers over there.


----------

